# Third Annual May bank holliday RFUK BBQ May 1st all welcome !



## wohic

Put it in your Diary 1st of may, slightly different venue than previous years, but its bigger and closer To the main A303 and motorway in south somerset.
Starts at 12 ish and we usually get a very good turn out !
Feel free to bring animals /equipment you are trying to sell.

We ask that everyone brings a little something to help it go with a swing...


----------



## Athravan

Ben and I will try and be there :flrt:


----------



## monitor mad

We are going , looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat

Really hoping to be there too x


----------



## mask-of-sanity

i will be there but prob have to put up with me the day before lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Will try my best to convince my boyfriend to take me!


----------



## AshMashMash

Should be perfect for me :flrt:


----------



## kato

AshMashMash said:


> Should be perfect for me :flrt:


I do believe it is your turn to drive our Ealing man down?


----------



## vetdebbie

Me and Ads might be there! I was working but looks like my weekends have changed so you never know. I promise not to bring bread this time


----------



## chrismc91

No northern one?or better yet northwest?


----------



## Hannah81

Can you put details of where it is up please, the link just opens this thread again.


----------



## wohic

vetdebbie said:


> Me and Ads might be there! I was working but looks like my weekends have changed so you never know. I promise not to bring bread this time


excellent news on the bread front :lol2:
would be fab if you could come xx




Hannah81 said:


> Can you put details of where it is up please, the link just opens this thread again.



Its in mid somerset, details and directions will be pm'd as i really dont want to put my home address on an open forum


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Me and maria will be there


----------



## AZUK

Tempted but I shall need to check my diary............... and Bum a lift so I can have a drink or two :gasp:!


----------



## AshMashMash

kato said:


> I do believe it is your turn to drive our Ealing man down?


Haha... it probs is but I am already down south :gasp:


----------



## xXxLynnxXx

Why does everything have to be down south :lol2::devil:


----------



## wohic

xXxLynnxXx said:


> Why does everything have to be down south :lol2::devil:


just needs someone from up north to organise 1. 
I open my home to the RFUK members at least twice a year and its always a cracking day


----------



## bearded dragons rock

if only i drove :devil: would be great to tlk to people face to face and learn more about reptiles : victory: if i can arrange a lift i will be there:2thumb:


----------



## wohic

bearded dragons rock said:


> if only i drove :devil: would be great to tlk to people face to face and learn more about reptiles : victory: if i can arrange a lift i will be there:2thumb:



a few people offer lifts so watch this space


----------



## wohic

have just book the little hall thats a few yards from our house so we can use their car park


----------



## Ian.g

we shall make this one fingers crossed!!! really looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## wohic

Ian.g said:


> we shall make this one fingers crossed!!! really looking forward to it! :2thumb:


Oh excellent Ian !


----------



## wohic

If any one wants to come down the night/day before the local post office does bed and breakfast


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

OH is working, so can't get there


----------



## Recluso

Ooo you're in my catchment! (North Somerset here) - I might have to take a mosey down for sure


----------



## kato

Recluso said:


> Ooo you're in my catchment! (North Somerset here) - I might have to take a mosey down for sure



Cool - you would be more than welcome as all RFUKers are.:2thumb:


----------



## Recluso

Hopefully by then I'll have actually joined the Reptile Club


----------



## tonkaz0

*Might make it this year with a bit of luck! :2thumb: and maybe bring a few other carrot crunchers up as well :lol2: *


----------



## kato

Recluso said:


> Hopefully by then I'll have actually joined the Reptile Club


No Reptile Club here, just a group of like minded folk getting together for some scran and reptile chat - you'll love it!!!



tonkaz0 said:


> *Might make it this year with a bit of luck! :2thumb: and maybe bring a few other carrot crunchers up as well :lol2: *



Yay - I was hoping that you would be able to make it!!!!!!! And carrot Crunchers are always welcome.


----------



## wohic

time for a litle bump .
As we have just moved feel free to bring house/garden warming gifts :whistling2:


----------



## Recluso

What you need to do is make 'suggestions' of things you might need. Like a dishwasher, or three-piece suit


----------



## incrisis

I believe myself and the boyfriend will be attending.

I probably won't be talking about those reptile things, what ever they are ...


----------



## amyjl

me and hubby shall try to get there but not sure if the builders will be in ours then so might miss it 

oh and julia cheers for the cresties the other week, forgot to pm you. :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie

Well, we will definately be attending, but yet again will have to leave relatively early otherwise the evening entertainment at Walkabout Bournemouth will be somewhat quiet 

(if it's the same band as it was on St Patrick's Day, we'll be there late though!)


----------



## kato

All RFUKers welcome to join us & don't worry folks vetdebbie won't be making the bread and I hopefully won't be repeating the great flaming sausage incident.


----------



## kingball

I'm coming with a friend hopefully:no1:


----------



## vetdebbie

kato said:


> All RFUKers welcome to join us & don't worry folks vetdebbie won't be making the bread and I hopefully won't be repeating the great flaming sausage incident.


With all your negativity I shall refuse to make anything! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic

:gasp: its getting close.......... may have to give the BBQ a service and slaughter a sheep or two this week !


----------



## quizicalkat

wohic said:


> :gasp: its getting close.......... may have to give the BBQ a service and slaughter a sheep or two this week !


*likes*


----------



## wohic

looking like we are going to have a fab turn out again, lots of confirmations now !


----------



## wohic

2 more weeks guys :no1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Whos coming then? Is Snakes r Grreat bringing the cocain again this year?


----------



## wohic

not sure if jack is coming, I will of course cry if he does not attend, I only throw these BBQs as an excuse to see him 

Dont forget folks that your welcome to bring things you wish to sell, I will have a few babys crested geckos and lots of equipment for sale or swap on the day .


----------



## wohic

long range forecast is looking very promising folks !


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Whats the going rate for welsh tarts then.... 

Thought it was a excuse to see me 

Jacks off patrolling the streets of london is he....keeping us safe


----------



## Sweetcorn

Looks all set that we can finally make it and we'll be bringing SleepyD with us too :2thumb:


----------



## kato

Sweetcorn said:


> Looks all set that we can finally make it and we'll be bringing SleepyD with us too :2thumb:


:2thumb: Fantastic news, but does that mean you are bringing some proper Cornish Pasties to put on the BBQ?:whistling2:
Yes that was a hint!!!


----------



## wohic

Sweetcorn said:


> Looks all set that we can finally make it and we'll be bringing SleepyD with us too :2thumb:


wonderful news ! 
I am really looking forward to this one


----------



## geckocider

me and chris are coming  
tho we are dead skint needing to move house and realised now our new flat being 1 bedroom we have no room for the animals ... looks like I wont be getting a sofa  especailly if im coming to the bbq because I really love my crested geckos.... lol 

Anything we need to bring Julia?


----------



## quizicalkat

Any one coming from this direction please?

"mitcham, surrey"

Who could bring a couple of lab cages? 

:flrt:


----------



## wohic

geckocider said:


> me and chris are coming
> tho we are dead skint needing to move house and realised now our new flat being 1 bedroom we have no room for the animals ... looks like I wont be getting a sofa  especailly if im coming to the bbq because I really love my crested geckos.... lol
> 
> Anything we need to bring Julia?



I would appreciate it if everyone brought a little something, anything from ketchup, to cola to burgers and buns will be appreciated


----------



## quizicalkat

I will be bringing a couple of adult male cresties and, if anyone wants any multis, just pm me and I will bring some of them too :2thumb:


----------



## Dan P

Why is it so far away from where i live


----------



## quizicalkat

Dan P said:


> Why is it so far away from where i live


It's only 3 1/2 hours away :whistling2:


----------



## Dan P

quizicalkat said:


> It's only 3 1/2 hours away :whistling2:


Also i forgot to add that i don't drive


----------



## quizicalkat

Dan P said:


> Also i forgot to add that i don't drive


train, bus, man powered flight?


----------



## Dan P

quizicalkat said:


> train, bus, man powered flight?


Bring the party closer to Cambs?


----------



## Sweetcorn

kato said:


> :2thumb: Fantastic news, but does that mean you are bringing some proper Cornish Pasties to put on the BBQ?:whistling2:
> Yes that was a hint!!!


Was that a plea for Pasties that I heard :lol2:

Consider it done....maybe I can use them for trading purposes :whistling2:


----------



## SleepyD

Wohic ~ would home-baked savoury/sweet items be okay? friad I don't buy much from shops :blush:


----------



## wohic

SleepyD said:


> Wohic ~ would home-baked savoury/sweet items be okay? friad I don't buy much from shops :blush:



ok / ok ?
Oh My.......... homebaked would be absoscrummyly perfect


----------



## SleepyD

wohic said:


> ok / ok ?
> Oh My.......... homebaked would be absoscrummyly perfect


lol okydoks will bring a selection : victory:


----------



## wohic

SleepyD said:


> lol okydoks will bring a selection : victory:


excellent, thank you


----------



## geckocider

I told a friend about the bbq she seemed shocked people were bbq'd lizards.... I don't think she understood what rfuk was and got confused big time..

Shal I bring a vegi option, I rarely eat meat.. will bring aload of stuff, hopefully I have money I realy want some of your baby cresties.. and bf wants a gargoyle if anyone has any. Lol 

Is it ok for babies to come? She's nearly two and loves lizards..


----------



## wohic

geckocider said:


> I told a friend about the bbq she seemed shocked people were bbq'd lizards.... I don't think she understood what rfuk was and got confused big time..
> 
> Shal I bring a vegi option, I rarely eat meat.. will bring aload of stuff, hopefully I have money I realy want some of your baby cresties.. and bf wants a gargoyle if anyone has any. Lol
> 
> Is it ok for babies to come? She's nearly two and loves lizards..



Babys and children very welcome  

As is the veggi food as its something that gets overlooked at BBQ's
Lol at eating lizards though !


----------



## quizicalkat

geckocider said:


> I told a friend about the bbq she seemed shocked people were bbq'd lizards.... I don't think she understood what rfuk was and got confused big time..
> 
> Shal I bring a vegi option, I rarely eat meat.. will bring aload of stuff, hopefully I have money I realy want some of your baby cresties.. and bf wants a gargoyle if anyone has any. Lol
> 
> Is it ok for babies to come? She's nearly two and loves lizards..





wohic said:


> Babys and children very welcome
> 
> As is the veggi food as its something that gets overlooked at BBQ's
> Lol at eating lizards though !


Beardie Burger, BBQ Rach Ribs or Komodo Kebabs anyone?


----------



## loonymoony

*Have a Great time all.........*

_*Oh so wish we could come for this, sounds mega fun, sadly I have a wedding to attend and really can't get out of that :devil:. 
Have a great time everyone! :2thumb: 
....maybe next year.....Would so loved to have met Sleepy and eaten some of your home made goodies yum (oooh wear your prezie and everyone will know who you are hee! hee!)*_


----------



## SleepyD

loonymoony said:


> _*Oh so wish we could come for this, sounds mega fun, sadly I have a wedding to attend and really can't get out of that :devil:.
> Have a great time everyone! :2thumb:
> ....maybe next year.....Would so loved to have met Sleepy and eaten some of your home made goodies yum (oooh wear your prezie and everyone will know who you are hee! hee!)*_


aww maybe next time hun and of course I'll be wearing it : victory::2thumb:


----------



## wohic

7 more sleeps .
Most of you will need directions as we have moved since last years one ! so PM Kato for information (or me but i am not on line much at the mo...when you see how much there is to do on the house you will see why !)


----------



## Athravan

I have a very important question...

Is there a pond nearby to chuck Greg in?


----------



## wohic

Athravan said:


> I have a very important question...
> 
> Is there a pond nearby to chuck Greg in?



Ah, hell yeh, we have a quarry up the road !
But will jack be there to perform said operation ?


----------



## wohic

not long now folks, keep everything crossed that the weather stays good  (we do have gazibos at had if not though


----------



## vetdebbie

Hi all

I have a massively overgrown roach colony - anyone want me to bring some??

Debbie

(I don't plan on BBQ'ing them just to clarify!)


----------



## Sweetcorn

vetdebbie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a massively overgrown roach colony - anyone want me to bring some??
> 
> Debbie
> 
> (I don't plan on BBQ'ing them just to clarify!)


Which roaches do you have?


----------



## kato

Those of you who came last year and the year before, please remember that we have moved so PM me for our address.

Only four days time.:gasp:


----------



## geckocider

Is it meeting at yours? Or the hall... and what time ish?


----------



## wohic

geckocider said:


> Is it meeting at yours? Or the hall... and what time ish?



at ours, parking at the hall, or past ours under the railway bridge and walk to us through the field (is a minutes walk)
kick off at 12


----------



## vetdebbie

Sweetcorn said:


> Which roaches do you have?



Dubai's


----------



## wohic

weather is looking like we may have a few showers on sunday, dont let that put you off though, we have gazibos :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat

Anyone else for multis?

:whistling2:

Also bringing some cresties up and an exo terra


----------



## kato

quizicalkat said:


> Anyone else for multis?
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Also bringing some cresties up and an exo terra



Also charging commission!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Almost there folks just 3 more days, all RFUKers are welcome.:mf_dribble:


----------



## quizicalkat

kato said:


> Also charging commission!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## AZUK

Well it looks like I could well be going ........... you lucky lot :2thumb:
Need to make sure my lift still stands (so I can have a shandy or two ).
I can bring along some 011 BCI if anyone is interested, available for that day at £30 or trade for inverts (a steal).
Male Macklott for £80
Also got some red eared sliders up for adoption + set up


----------



## Sweetcorn

vetdebbie said:


> Dubai's


Would definately like some. I have Turks at the moment and can't stand them!!!


----------



## geckocider

I hope they can't read... poor things could have hurt their feelings... 




Sweetcorn said:


> Would definately like some. I have Turks at the moment and can't stand them!!!


----------



## vetdebbie

Sweetcorn said:


> Would definately like some. I have Turks at the moment and can't stand them!!!



Small, medium or large? ;P


----------



## Sweetcorn

geckocider said:


> I hope they can't read... poor things could have hurt their feelings...


I don't think anything could hurt their feelings :lol2:



vetdebbie said:


> Small, medium or large? ;P


I'm guessing large to get a colony started or a mix of large & medium?


----------



## quizicalkat

Ok - also bringing 20 large rate bottles with stoppers - new

and 6 mice lab cages 

and some other odds and ends

along with the cresties

and some other odds and ends


----------



## kato

Also had some practice tonight drinking Cider.:whistling2:

This years BBQ is gonna be a good one - be here or be a turnip!!!


----------



## quizicalkat

kato said:


> Also had some practice tonight drinking Cider.:whistling2:
> 
> This years BBQ is gonna be a good one - be here or be a turnip!!!


Can't I be there *AND* be a turnip? :whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie

I shall bring a few boxes of mixed sizes then! We are also bringing some samples of bedding that we have imported from Germany for people to have a look at


----------



## wohic

quizicalkat said:


> Can't I be there *AND* be a turnip? :whistling2:



as its you............. of course !
:flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Got the pasties and boy do they smell good :flrt:


----------



## SleepyD

Sweetcorn said:


> Got the pasties and boy do they smell good :flrt:


lol between your pasties and the baking I've done the cars gonna smell tasty  :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat

wohic said:


> as its you............. of course !
> :flrt:


Yay - thank you :roll2:


----------



## Sweetcorn

SleepyD said:


> lol between your pasties and the baking I've done the cars gonna smell tasty  :lol2:


Any nice picnic spots on route.....I get very hungry on long trips :lol2:


----------



## wohic

Sweetcorn said:


> Any nice picnic spots on route.....I get very hungry on long trips :lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo thats so not fair !


----------



## SleepyD

Sweetcorn said:


> Any nice picnic spots on route.....I get very hungry on long trips :lol2:


lol me too :lol2: 



wohic said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo thats so not fair !


I'll save you something : victory:


----------



## mushroomminer

Such a shame, I wish I could've come to this  Unfortunatley me and my husband both have to work :bash: And we dont live far away either! Oh well maybe next year....


----------



## wohic

mushroomminer said:


> Such a shame, I wish I could've come to this  Unfortunatley me and my husband both have to work :bash: And we dont live far away either! Oh well maybe next year....



that is a shame  we do have a few staying on though so if your free in the evening your more than welcome to pop over !


----------



## mushroomminer

Our only problem is that we dont drive either so have to rely on buses etc  And being a Sunday only makes things worse bus wise


----------



## tonkaz0

*Wow! all you Gorgeous ladies are gonna be there at one time! I`ll be in my element* :mf_dribble:* I`ll say anything for a pastie:lol2: *


----------



## Sweetcorn

That ain't going to work on me.....I might let you smell them :lol2:

Just remember you are going to be outnumbered :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWMorelia

OK for Joel and Maria to say they will be there....
But the chauffeur hasn't got the new addy for the sat nav......?
Bell me Simes..... I need directions.. LOL


----------



## wohic

mushroomminer said:


> Our only problem is that we dont drive either so have to rely on buses etc  And being a Sunday only makes things worse bus wise


bummer 


SW-morelia said:


> OK for Joel and Maria to say they will be there....
> But the chauffeur hasn't got the new addy for the sat nav......?
> Bell me Simes..... I need directions.. LOL


mwha ha ha that sounds about right  I will check to make sure the great bear himself has sent you the details already


----------



## Sweetcorn

Just picking up sleepy. Pasties untouched do far lol


----------



## SWMorelia

Sweetcorn said:


> Just picking up sleepy. Pasties untouched do far lol


And they were beautiful.... Thank you...: victory:
And Thanks to Cassie for the cake and to everyone else who made this another epic BBQ...:no1:
Shame I had to drive home or I could of got hammered with the rest of you....:2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat

SW-morelia said:


> And they were beautiful.... Thank you...: victory:
> And Thanks to Cassie for the cake and to everyone else who made this another epic BBQ...:no1:
> Shame I had to drive home or I could of got hammered with the rest of you....:2thumb:


Can't belive I missed the pasties! :bash:


----------



## Ally

Thanks a million to Julia and Simon, we had a lovely time! 
Sorry I couldn't find you Ash, Incy and James to say goodbye - we shall see you guys soon


----------



## andy007

We just sat down at home. All the new creatures travelled well and have been fed and watered, well those who needed it.

Thanks to Julia & Simon for their hospitality and Food:mf_dribble: Was a great day with lots of cheeky banter, even piercing demonstrations:gasp:


----------



## SleepyD

new arrival settled in as well ( and yep I got the ladder down so he's now got bark and greenery too lol)


andy007 said:


> Thanks to Julia & Simon for their hospitality and Food:mf_dribble: Was a great day with lots of cheeky banter, even piercing demonstrations:gasp:


ditto ~ thanks to Julia & Simon for the do and thanks to you and Netty for the lift :2thumb: had a lovely day and was good to meet old faces, new faces and put faces to names : victory:


----------



## andy007

SleepyD said:


> thanks to you and Netty for the lift :2thumb:


No probs:2thumb: Photos coming at some point:lol2: Lovely one of you and Ash: victory:


----------



## Sweetcorn

SW-morelia said:


> And they were beautiful.... Thank you...: victory:
> And Thanks to Cassie for the cake and to everyone else who made this another epic BBQ...:no1:
> Shame I had to drive home or I could of got hammered with the rest of you....:2thumb:


You're very welcome :2thumb:



quizicalkat said:


> Can't belive I missed the pasties! :bash:


Never mind....I'll bring one up with me in June :2thumb:



andy007 said:


> We just sat down at home. All the new creatures travelled well and have been fed and watered, well those who needed it.
> 
> Thanks to Julia & Simon for their hospitality and Food:mf_dribble: Was a great day with lots of cheeky banter, even piercing demonstrations:gasp:


Ditto.......had a great day and was worth the long trip. Surprised the food didn't run out earlier with Tonkaz there :lol2: Was great to put some faces to names.



SleepyD said:


> new arrival settled in as well ( and yep I got the ladder down so he's now got bark and greenery too lol)
> 
> ditto ~ thanks to Julia & Simon for the do and thanks to you and Netty for the lift :2thumb: had a lovely day and was good to meet old faces, new faces and put faces to names : victory:


:lol2: You couldn't resist getting up that ladder. Hope Chunky settles in well for you :2thumb: You're very welcome Mel.....was great to have you along and for introducing me to Pear Cider and your lovely apple frangipans :flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Pics time :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan

We couldn't stay long but it was lovely to see some old (and meet some new) faces, and a big thanks to Julia and Simon for their hospitality :no1:


----------



## vetdebbie

We also did get to stay long but had a lovely time while we were there - thanks to everyone, especially Julia and Simon.


----------



## incrisis

Was a great day .... well, weekend for some of us .......... 
Thanks to Julia and Simon, not only for the barbecue, but also for their hospitality for the entire weekend....

I wasn't very chatty due to suffering the effects of the cider we drank the night before..... and I need a longer tent.....


----------



## SWMorelia

incrisis said:


> Was a great day .... well, weekend for some of us ..........
> Thanks to Julia and Simon, not only for the barbecue, but also for their hospitality for the entire weekend....
> 
> I wasn't very chatty due to suffering the effects of the cider we drank the night before..... and I need a longer tent.....


I noticed with your reply to the cuts and burns......... Still LMAO at that...:2thumb:


----------



## Repta

andy007 said:


> even piercing demonstrations:gasp:


My ear hurts... 

Thank you Julia and Si. I've come on special for you. 

XX


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Thanks for the great day and the lovely cake! one of the best.

Thanks Simon and Julia for the lovely day once again xxxx


----------



## kato

SW-morelia said:


> And they were beautiful.... Thank you...: victory:
> And Thanks to Cassie for the cake and to everyone else who made this another epic BBQ...:no1:
> Shame I had to drive home or I could of got hammered with the rest of you....:2thumb:


As if we got hammered?:whistling2: Great to see you matey and sounds like you had fun on the way home with private Pyle.



Ally said:


> Thanks a million to Julia and Simon, we had a lovely time!
> Sorry I couldn't find you Ash, Incy and James to say goodbye - we shall see you guys soon


Your most welcome Ally - I'm not sure lex will be so appreciative after he hears what is going on.



andy007 said:


> We just sat down at home. All the new creatures travelled well and have been fed and watered, well those who needed it.
> 
> Thanks to Julia & Simon for their hospitality and Food:mf_dribble: Was a great day with lots of cheeky banter, even piercing demonstrations:gasp:


Great to meet up again Andy, it was lovely to see you both and the high kicking sleepy too.



SleepyD said:


> new arrival settled in as well ( and yep I got the ladder down so he's now got bark and greenery too lol)
> 
> ditto ~ thanks to Julia & Simon for the do and thanks to you and Netty for the lift :2thumb: had a lovely day and was good to meet old faces, new faces and put faces to names : victory:


Nice to meet you at last and I have to say I was amazed by your sexual flexability.:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Athravan said:


> We couldn't stay long but it was lovely to see some old (and meet some new) faces, and a big thanks to Julia and Simon for their hospitality :no1:


Thank you both so much for coming, it was great to see you as it always is.:flrt:



vetdebbie said:


> We also did get to stay long but had a lovely time while we were there - thanks to everyone, especially Julia and Simon.


So did you enjoy the Somerset Rough Cider? It looked as if you did as you walked off.



incrisis said:


> Was a great day .... well, weekend for some of us ..........
> Thanks to Julia and Simon, not only for the barbecue, but also for their hospitality for the entire weekend....
> 
> I wasn't very chatty due to suffering the effects of the cider we drank the night before..... and I need a longer tent.....


But the Cider was gooooooooood!!!!!! Not as strong as some people would of liked - but at least it was them making the pavement pizza's not us.



Repta said:


> My ear hurts...
> 
> Thank you Julia and Si. I've come on special for you.
> 
> XX


OMG Phil puts up with a lot - nice to see you both again as it always is.



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Thanks for the great day and the lovely cake! one of the best.
> 
> Thanks Simon and Julia for the lovely day once again xxxx


Glad you had a great day matey.


----------



## wohic

Thank you so much guys for making a massive success of The RFUK Bbq and of the weekend in genera, I have been left with a warm fuzzy feeling of happy,
LOVE you guys (even the one that spilt lager on my sofa/carpet)


----------



## Sweetcorn

kato said:


> Nice to meet you at last and I have to say I was amazed by your sexual flexability.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


OMG :gasp: I nearly choked on my coffee when I read that :lol2::lol2:



wohic said:


> Thank you so much guys for making a massive success of The RFUK Bbq and of the weekend in genera, I have been left with a warm fuzzy feeling of happy,
> LOVE you guys (even the one that spilt lager on my sofa/carpet)


Whoever did that should have been put in the stocks............................oh yes he was wasn't he :lol2:


----------



## kato

Sweetcorn said:


> Whoever did that should have been put in the stocks............................oh yes he was wasn't he :lol2:


Yes, he certainly was Moderated RFUK BBQ Styley and here is the evidence......




















Naughty naughty Carlos:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice

hahahahaha. Was an amazing weekend. bar the tent being abused the first morning. and then the uncomfortable sleep in the car last night. Thanks for putting up with us Julia and Simon! and thanks for inviting us over! been a while since i saw most of you. And also met some new people! :flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn

kato said:


> Yes, he certainly was Moderated RFUK BBQ Styley and here is the evidence......
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Naughty naughty Carlos:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2: Great shot......he was well and truly infracted :whip:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Trice said:


> hahahahaha. Was an amazing weekend. bar the tent being abused the first morning. and then the uncomfortable sleep in the car last night. Thanks for putting up with us Julia and Simon! and thanks for inviting us over! been a while since i saw most of you. And also met some new people! :flrt:


Your snake looks very tall Trice :lol2:


----------



## kato

Sweetcorn said:


> :lol2::lol2: Great shot......he was well and truly infracted :whip:


I think they spelled prat wrong on his T Shirt. Carlos is a legend though.


----------



## Mr.Bob

Thanks again to Julia and Simon for a lovely time....:2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn

kato said:


> I think they spelled prat wrong on his T Shirt. Carlos is a legend though.


Awww bless him :lol2: Would have prefered to see Tonkaz in there but Carlos will do :whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie

kato said:


> So did you enjoy the Somerset Rough Cider? It looked as if you did as you walked off.


Enjoy? Not really sure - it was a longish drive home! 2 pints of lager later on sorted the issue out nicely though.


----------



## wohic

kato said:


> I think they spelled prat wrong on his T Shirt. Carlos is a Knobend though.



spelling error corrected


----------



## SWMorelia

UPDATE.....
Private Pyle has just surfaced (still white) mummbled something about his head....
And gone back to bed.......
Pyle ................0
Jagermeister .....1..
Somehow I don't think there will be a rematch..... LOL
Maybe the vodka jelly or champagne jelly or the cider or lager may have had a hand in it as well.........


----------



## quizicalkat

SW-morelia said:


> UPDATE.....
> Private Pyle has just surfaced (still white) mummbled something about his head....
> And gone back to bed.......
> Pyle ................0
> Jagermeister .....1..
> Somehow I don't think there will be a rematch..... LOL
> Maybe the vodka jelly or champagne jelly or the cider or lager may have had a hand in it as well.........



:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kato

SW-morelia said:


> UPDATE.....
> Private Pyle has just surfaced (still white) mummbled something about his head....
> And gone back to bed.......
> Pyle ................0
> Jagermeister .....1..
> Somehow I don't think there will be a rematch..... LOL
> Maybe the vodka jelly or champagne jelly or the cider or lager may have had a hand in it as well.........


It may be one nil to the Jagermeister, but I do believe that young joel was drinking to forget what his dad was up to with Ash.:whistling2:


----------



## SWMorelia

Ash is a grown man and he thought the pics on my phone were artistic......


----------



## SleepyD

Sweetcorn said:


> kato said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you at last and I have to say I was amazed by your sexual flexability.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG :gasp: I nearly choked on my coffee when I read that :lol2::lol2:
Click to expand...

:gasp: you nearly choked? I near on fell off my chair! :lol2:
And I wasn't the only one who got their leg up that high and at least I took my shoes off first :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sweetcorn said:


> Your snake looks very tall Trice :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Repta

The look in Ashs' eyes tells a different story...


----------



## SWMorelia

Repta said:


> The look in Ashs' eyes tells a different story...


Pffffft...... He came Adder hunting later, didn't he....:whistling2:


----------



## Repta

I can imagine the scene:

Mike - Look! There's one!
Ash - Where?
Mike - Right there under that bush, you need to get bent right over to see it.
Ash - .....


----------



## SWMorelia

Repta said:


> I can imagine the scene:
> 
> Mike - Look! There's one!
> Ash - Where?
> Mike - Right there under that bush, you need to get bent right over to see it.
> Ash - .....


:flrt:
LMAO..........


----------



## Sweetcorn

SleepyD said:


> :gasp: you nearly choked? I near on fell off my chair! :lol2:
> And I wasn't the only one who got their leg up that high and at least I took my shoes off first :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I think you need to add that to your siggie Mel :lol2:


----------



## Trice

kato said:


> Yes, he certainly was Moderated RFUK BBQ Styley and here is the evidence......
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Naughty naughty Carlos:Na_Na_Na_Na:


We wont tell him that i was the one that took the bucket closer so the kids could get him even wetter shall we. :whistling2::whistling2:



Sweetcorn said:


> Your snake looks very tall Trice :lol2:


she's a beauty! So watch it or infraction time :whistling2: Nice meeting you lot.



For anyone interested in knowing or finding out whats happened to Lex's boots he left behind on the bbq day, the left one went one way. the right went another! Links below. along with plenty of pics: Good story lines 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/685630-amazing-adventures-lexs-left-boot.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/685642-amazing-adventures-lexs-right-boot.html


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Strange how Incy, James and Ash all went Geocatching.....


----------



## AshMashMash

Thank you sooo much Julia and Simon for the day! Thanks for putting up with me both nights, you did a hreat job as always with your BBQs :2thumb:

Also awesome to meet the new peeps... and the old peeps : victory: I'll add said people to my "list" 










Also add photos tomorrow.



kato said:


> It may be one nil to the Jagermeister, but I do believe that young joel was drinking to forget what his dad was up to with Ash.:whistling2:
> 
> image





SW-morelia said:


> Ash is a grown man and he thought the pics on my phone were artistic......





Repta said:


> The look in Ashs' eyes tells a different story...





SW-morelia said:


> :flrt:
> LMAO..........


You guys! :Na_Na_Na_Na: We had a moment didn't we Mike :flrt:



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Strange how Incy, James and Ash all went Geocatching.....


And your dad... don't forget your dad... :whistling2:

Nice to chat to you both Joel and Maria!


----------



## incrisis

I am taking this opportunity to book a room next time ...

My amazing tent is a little on the short side...


----------



## Ally

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Strange how Incy, James and Ash all went Geocatching.....


And me... This is bad, isn't it?


----------



## incrisis

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Strange how Incy, James and Ash all went Geocatching.....



It was 'fun'....... :mf_dribble:

(James didn't come with us) ....


----------



## SWMorelia

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Strange how Incy, James and Ash all went Geocatching.....


I was the geocatch general.......:2thumb:
We found the first clue and........ gave up to go back drinking: victory:


----------



## incrisis

SW-morelia said:


> I was the geocatch general.......:2thumb:
> We found the first clue and........ gave up to go back drinking: victory:


And successfully managed not to fall asleep on the way home ... unlike some.


----------



## SWMorelia

incrisis said:


> And successfully managed not to fall asleep on the way home ... unlike some.


It was broken sleep....
Every time he put his head against the window...... and dropped off.....
I opened it, and his head fell out....... Apparently at speed it's difficult to breath with your head hanging out of a car window....
Made me and Maria laugh, though.....:2thumb:


----------



## geckocider

Thank you so much, was lovely to meet people that class their reptiles as PETS rather than a money machiene, and was nice to lean a few things about milipeads and leachies etc.. 
My baby cresties are brilliant ill pop the tank back to you Julia.. 
And my rats loved the vw car meet and much to everyone's amusement they suited our car named ratto... wish I could have in car rats but its not fair on them.. 

Andy and Anette we should be down run to the sun weekend and to see what you have in the shop, and Tonkaz thank you for showing me the leos gonna speak to my sister and find out if she wants another pretty female to go with her radar and reverse stripe girls and come to you to get one for her, your leos were in top condition and stunning colours  

Kat, will pop down and visit.. on my mobile and can't accept the friends request  
Multis are amazing just filled their tank with toys and gonna grab some more stuff later, eater bottle is now in a wire peanut feeder mwhaha see them eat that now.lol. 

Julia ill give you a call, got a question about re homing a female Yemen a friend doesn't want.. but thank you to you and Simon for making us welcome


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

Phew...Took me ages to find this thread :blush:

Thanksyou both for an awesome weekend! If this was come dine with me I would have definitely given a 10 
Was one of the best weekends I have ever had...Met great people, had a right laugh, came back with a lovely little boot and the knowledge that table skittles exists :flrt:

Thankyou both again! And really hope to see you again soon! BIG HUGS AND BIG SNOTTY NOSED KISSES (how lucky you are) hahaha. 

xxx


----------



## wohic

Jenovah Fitness said:


> Phew...Took me ages to find this thread :blush:
> 
> Thanksyou both for an awesome weekend! If this was come dine with me I would have definitely given a 10
> Was one of the best weekends I have ever had...Met great people, had a right laugh, came back with a lovely little boot and the knowledge that table skittles exists :flrt:
> 
> Thankyou both again! And really hope to see you again soon! BIG HUGS AND BIG SNOTTY NOSED KISSES (how lucky you are) hahaha.
> 
> xxx


And are nothing what so ever to do with the sweets 

your very welcome, was lovely to meet you , not sure how Greg landed such a lovely lass....... he must have hidden depths


----------



## quizicalkat

incrisis said:


> I am taking this opportunity to book a room next time ...
> 
> My amazing tent is a little on the short side...


I have booked one already so you aren't having mine! :lol2:


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

wohic said:


> And are nothing what so ever to do with the sweets
> 
> your very welcome, was lovely to meet you , not sure how Greg landed such a lovely lass....... he must have hidden depths


hahahaha, the winner should have won a bag of skittles! Next time...haha

Lovely to meet you too...and next time hopefully I wont be ill and snore the house/village down :whistling2:

Hahaha I ask myself that same question...he must have summit special, cant think what though..haha


----------



## kato

Jenovah Fitness said:


> hahahaha, the winner should have won a bag of skittles! Next time...haha
> 
> Lovely to meet you too...and next time hopefully *I wont be ill and snore the house/village down* :whistling2:
> 
> Hahaha I ask myself that same question...he must have summit special, cant think what though..haha


I think your aiming too high.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AZUK

Looks like you all a good time:2thumb: I was meant to go but thought it was on the Bank holiday Monday:blush: ended up going to a Tattoo convention instead................ and got ink............ I am now rather sore :no1:
Still there is always next Time I guess


----------



## tonkaz0

*Great big thank yous.*

*Sorry its taken so long to post this but my eyesight has only just come back after drinking to much cider:bash:, *
*It was great to catch up with those people I already knew! and great to meet some new folks and put faces to forum names, **anyway massive thanks to Julia and Simon for a great day and for also putting us up for the night even though I didnt get much sleep for numerous reasons! mostly self inflicted, *
*and if the invite is still on for the next one I will be there, :lol2:*


----------



## incrisis

I think we should 'borrow' a table skittles table for the next bbq, so we can have a proper tournament.....


----------



## vetdebbie

SW-morelia said:


> It was broken sleep....
> Every time he put his head against the window...... and dropped off.....
> I opened it, and his head fell out....... Apparently at speed it's difficult to breath with your head hanging out of a car window....
> Made me and Maria laugh, though.....:2thumb:



Evil.............. but funny! Can I borrow that idea?


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

kato said:


> I think your aiming too high.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush:




tonkaz0 said:


> *Sorry its taken so long to post this but my eyesight has only just come back after drinking to much cider:bash:, *
> *It was great to catch up with those people I already knew! and great to meet some new folks and put faces to forum names, **anyway massive thanks to Julia and Simon for a great day and for also putting us up for the night even though I didnt get much sleep for numerous reasons! mostly self inflicted, *
> *and if the invite is still on for the next one I will be there, :lol2:*


Feeling better? :whistling2: hahaha



incrisis said:


> I think we should 'borrow' a table skittles table for the next bbq, so we can have a proper tournament.....


Oh definitely!! It MUST be done!! I told all my family bout it too...amazing game!!


----------



## Trice

AZUK said:


> Looks like you all a good time:2thumb: I was meant to go but thought it was on the Bank holiday Monday:blush: ended up going to a Tattoo convention instead................ and got ink............ I am now rather sore :no1:
> Still there is always next Time I guess


Excuses excuses! you pansy! 



tonkaz0 said:


> *Sorry its taken so long to post this but my eyesight has only just come back after drinking to much cider:bash:, *
> *It was great to catch up with those people I already knew! and great to meet some new folks and put faces to forum names, **anyway massive thanks to Julia and Simon for a great day and for also putting us up for the night even though I didnt get much sleep for numerous reasons! mostly self inflicted, *
> *and if the invite is still on for the next one I will be there, :lol2:*


You sure it's the eyesight that suffered? from what i heard it was another part of your body :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: 



incrisis said:


> I think we should 'borrow' a table skittles table for the next bbq, so we can have a proper tournament.....


Isn't there a chippie on here that can make one for us? Then again we could probably just get Luke to "borrow" that pubs one and put it on his tab.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Thanks again for my cake and the happy birthday song :lol:


----------



## kato

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Thanks again for my cake and the happy birthday song :lol:


What Cake? Oh you mean this one........


----------



## kato

This one here.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWMorelia

Took him two days to realise it was ginger cake.... LMAO......
And why did you have to tell him there were cocktail sticks in the icing figures.....
We could of told him they were bones....


----------



## tonkaz0

Jenovah Fitness said:


> Feeling better? :whistling2: hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> *My eyes are a lot better! ta very much ha ha :2thumb:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trice said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it's the eyesight that suffered? from what i heard it was another part of your body :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *You heard right my friend! but theres some things you just should`nt talk about on an open forum! unless you want graphic details that is :whistling2: ha ha and by the way it wasnt the cider it was Simons sausages that caused it! ha ha* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

